# Books on Predestination



## monoergon

I want to give my Arminian friend a book on God's sovereignty in salvation. (He has no college degree on theology).

I found two books that appear to be good on the topic of Predestination and God's sovereignty, but I don't know which one to buy:

(1) Predestination - Gordon Clark
(2) The Sovereignty of God - Arthur W. Pink

Is there a reason I should choose one over the other? (not considering the price).


----------



## TylerRay

If your friend needs more of a popular-level introduction to the topic, rather than a heavy theological treatise, you might give him _Chosen by God_ by R. C. Sproul or _The Five Points of Calvinism_ by Steele, Thomas, and Quinn.

Pink's book would be a pretty heavy volume for someone not used to reading theological literature. I don't know about Clark's book.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Tulip: The Five Points of Calvinism in the Light of Scripture: Duane Edward Spencer, Luder Whitlock: 9780801063930: Amazon.com: Books

This is a very good intro booklet.


----------



## Hamalas

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Tulip: The Five Points of Calvinism in the Light of Scripture: Duane Edward Spencer, Luder Whitlock: 9780801063930: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> This is a very good intro booklet.


----------



## Cymro

Clark on Predestination is so logical, Biblical, unapologetic and
straight forward. No dodging issues, and says it as it is.


----------



## KMK

I would point him to Eph 1 and 2 first. You would be surprised at how many Christians have never read it nor heard it preached.


----------



## JM

Pink!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan

I studied Pink but was already leaning that direction.
I really liked Sproul's "Chosen by God" and used that when discussing the subject with a classmate of mine several years ago.

Probably the most powerful combination for me was Owen's "Display of Arminianism", and it's less thick than some of his other writings. His "Death of Death in the Death of Christ" is more for Limited Atonement but is also splendid when dealing with this subject. I freely admit that I would not hand Owen to your friend first though!


----------



## JP Wallace

One I always liked was Loraine Boettner's _The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination_.


----------



## timmopussycat

The chapter on election in John Piper's _The Pleasures of God. _


----------



## stephen2

> The chapter on election in John Piper's The Pleasures of God.



YES! I would actually discourage you from using Pink's book. As an Arminian I found it unhelpful - it is more useful now that I am convinced of the doctrines of grace. If you want a book that will help an Arminian I think you ought to consider Piper. He has been used to help many of us because his arguments not only address the intellect (as Sproul so nicely does in Chosen by God) but deals with the heart issues that are really at the bottom of any Arminian's opposition to election. The two men who most helped me move from Arminianism to Calvinism were Piper and Lloyd-Jones.


----------



## monoergon

Stephen2,
Do you think that chapter alone is equivalent to Piper's "Five Points: Towards a Deeper Experience of God's Grace"?


----------



## stephen2

brjesusfreak said:


> Stephen2,
> Do you think that chapter alone is equivalent to Piper's "Five Points: Towards a Deeper Experience of God's Grace"?



I haven't read the other, but there is something unique about _The Pleasures of God _that I think makes it particularly helpful. Instead of writing a book on Calvinism he writes a book on God and the pleasures that God has in himself. Election is treated as part of that whole. Piper when he gets to election shows something of the beauty and wonder of election and how it brings glory to God. I think it is a lot easier for an Arminian to be persuaded of election when he can see the majesty of God in it and this comes out very well in _The Pleasures of God_


----------



## monoergon

Download Piper's "Five Points: Towards a Deeper Experience of God's Grace" from Desiring God legally free: link


----------



## JBaldwin

This is one of my favorite books on the subject. While it is a bit hefty, chapter one alone is worth the entire book.


----------



## monoergon

Could anyone send me a photocopy of Gordon Clark's explanation of God hardening Pharaoh's heart? It is in his Predestination book, on pages 159-161 (I think). 
Since it is only three pages, I think it's legal. Send me a private message so I can send my e-mail.
Thanks


----------



## ReformedChristian

A TREATISE ON THE PREDESTINATION OF THE SAINTS by Augustine http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/sdg/pdf/augustine_predest.pdf


----------



## Clark-Tillian

KMK said:


> I would point him to Eph 1 and 2 first. You would be surprised at how many Christians have never read it nor heard it preached.



Agreed. That is the place to start--The Word. Clark is top notch, after that.


----------



## stephen2

As you study God's hardening of Pharaoh's heart you really ought to look at Calvin's commentary of Exodus. His comments on this whole narrative are absolutely outstanding. It also happens to be some real good bed-time devotional reading. Tremendous stuff in those commentaries.


----------



## monoergon

Thank you. I'll check that out since I'm refuting a Seventh Day Adventist who is using that passage


----------



## Steve Curtis

It was while reading Pink that I was firmly convinced both of the error of my Arminian ways and the truth regarding God's sovereignty. I next moved on to Boettner, and found that to be very good, too. Gertsner's _Wrongly Dividing the Word of Truth_ not only sealed the fate on the illogicality of Arminianism for me, but utterly destroyed my Dispensationalism, as well!


----------



## JM

I can't think of another work that had more influence on the Baptists I know than Pink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

